

Learning the Wrong Lessons - gaius
http://gaiustech.wordpress.com/2011/09/18/learning-the-wrong-lessons/

======
bartonfink
Might one objection to SP's be that they hurt your ability to migrate from one
DB to another? I've never worked anywhere where SP's were widely used, and the
chief argument has always been along the lines of "what if we switch to
another database? We'll have to rewrite all this logic if it's in stored
procedures."

Do you agree with this limitation? Does it change your thinking on the
subject?

~~~
gaius
Well, my experience of this is that languages change an order of magnitude
more frequently than databases. You might see an organization use green
screens, then VB, then CGI scripts, then back to the desktop with Java, then
JSP, then RoR, all the while using successive versions of the same DB. Thanks
for the good point, I'm going to write it into the post :-)

